# Carrying a fishing Rod. Show your setup!



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I was wondering how others who fish using their mountain bikes transporting their Rods and such. I just bought a cheapo Coleman Hydration pack at Wallyworld that will allow me to carry a ultralight broke down with the reel in the pouch and the rod sticking straight out he top. I am looking to find holes that are out of walking distance for most anglers thinking the fishing might be better. I am going to carry the rest of my tackle in a fanny pack. Lets see you set ups.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to fish.

Back in the day I taped the rod to the top tube of my hardtail. 


Magura


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Just put a collapsing/six piece rod into your backpack or Camelbak.

Here are a few options for packable rods, with many more out there:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...nknown;cat104793480;cat104764680;cat105573780

http://www.emmrod.com/

http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi...cking_light_hane_tenkara_fly_fishing_rod.html


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

johnlh said:


> Just put a collapsing/six piece rod into your backpack or Camelbak.
> 
> Here are a few options for packable rods, with many more out there:
> 
> ...


Those are fine if you want to carry a fly rod, My ultralight sticks out of the pack around 15"-18" inches and seems to be out of the way except for a low tree limb. I am going to see how it shakes out as I really like the Fenwick two piece UL rod.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a telescoping rod for the bike, it easily fits in a backpack.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

I just put my 4pc rod case tie wrap to camelbak, chestpak on for my flies,reels whatever else in camelbak and put my little wader bag on handlebars doesnt work out to bad.But my dad has a rack on his bike and puts everything on there its a little better setup than mine.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 5-piece fiberglas rod withe a reversable handle for spin and fly.

Done deal.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Goin a little old school using fiberglass as a fly rod.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is this cheating?


----------



## ms2011 (May 22, 2011)

If you have fixed rods, tying it to your top tube with the rod's handle on the seat posts would do, extra care on navigating tight corners though.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I biked once and used tape and taped the rod around my top tube with the hook towards the back wheel. Worked fine but just had to cut the tape off every time I stopped


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Haven't considered carrying a rod while mtn biking but when I was a kid and riding BMX bikes, I'd run the rod forward through my jeans or shorts belt loops and rest the tip on my handlebars as i rode to the local fish'n hole...

Thanks for reminding me of those days!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr.Magura said:


> I used to fish.
> 
> Back in the day I taped the rod to the top tube of my hardtail.
> 
> Magura


Me too except I used velcro straps. Two piece rod. The reel hung under the seat. Worked perfectly and never got in the way. Wore a hipsack type tackle box around my waste to carry the essentials


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I use this ---> fishy


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> Those are fine if you want to carry a fly rod, My ultralight sticks out of the pack around 15"-18" inches and seems to be out of the way except for a low tree limb. I am going to see how it shakes out as I really like the Fenwick two piece UL rod.


This is one of the links I should have included:

http://www.nextag.com/Zebco-Ready-Tackle-Spinning-799200242/prices-html


----------



## Rob41 (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't done it fior fishing, but I went hunting on state forrest property. The trail in is a little long (about 4 -5 miles) and kinda flat. I took our old child trailer, hooked it to my bike, and filled it with my treestand, bow, cooler, and other needed things. It worked great especialy hauling out the deer.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Get a rod sleeve and some velcro pump staps for the top tube. I did that with my one piece baitcasters when I fished a lot of golf course lakes for bass in my childhood. I never broke a rod. It sounds like you don't want to go to a telescoping or multi-piece rod because you probably have gotten used to the better feel of your rod, and you didn't say that you are fly fishing. Your two piece spinning rod should fit okay on the top tube. The telescoping poles are great for fishing small creeks with overhanging trees because you can collapse them into your pack when you go through heavy growth areas. I have caught a ton of creek fish on a telescoping rod, but I have never seen a telescoping rod that is real high quality or casts as well as a one or two piece rod. I avoid them when accurate casts with light lures are necessary. You probably already know that your ultralight is best for areas where light tackle and short accurate casts are necessary. My Camelback, or a day pack, can carry all the tackle that I need.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

My family fishes on a rather regular basis. I'm more of a cyclist, but still enjoy getting out there. With most fishing setups I found they don't pack all that well. That being said I did find one method that does work really well for bike packing and fishing.

http://www.tenkarausa.com/product_info.php/products_id/35


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Reel rests in bottle cage, Surly junk strap holds it perfectly to the top tube. Tackle box in a backpack. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

The areas I like to fly fish at are usually Wilderness Areas, for genetically pure species of trout and Cutthroats so it's just better to hike the last 3 or 4 miles in for the fishing. That and mechanized travel is not permitted. It keeps Gu wrappers and Shot Blocks out of the area too, so to me, the hike in and out seems worth it.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Pocket Fisherman!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

funny this thread came up. I'm hoping to get a fishing rod soon for my rides. I looked at a few at Cabelas.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I use a Diawa ultra/light break-down that has a cool carry box it fits in my creel then strap creel to camel-back.


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

crux said:


> My family fishes on a rather regular basis. I'm more of a cyclist, but still enjoy getting out there. With most fishing setups I found they don't pack all that well. That being said I did find one method that does work really well for bike packing and fishing.
> 
> http://www.tenkarausa.com/product_info.php/products_id/35


I'm hoping to give that a try this summer, my nephew told me about it... Sounds like a blast!


----------



## clayman29 (Apr 7, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> Pocket Fisherman!


Would that be the "Popeil Pocket Fisherman" from RonCo? lol...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

why not get a plastic rod holder from outdoor world and rig it up by the stays with some zip ties. that's what i'd do. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

I use one of those folding camping chairs that have a nice bag with strap -- well remove the chair and the bag holds a 6' 2, piece spinning rod and reel nicely. You can actually ride some fairly rough trails like this, just watch for low hanging trees.


----------



## nickzanin (May 22, 2012)

Not Cheating, I wish I had that setup!


----------



## nickzanin (May 22, 2012)

I'm looking for solutions for my new pugsley, only for a surf rod. Thanks for the pic!


JAGI410 said:


> Reel rests in bottle cage, Surly junk strap holds it perfectly to the top tube. Tackle box in a backpack. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Trailpatrol (Mar 8, 2006)

dadat40 said:


> I use a Diawa ultra/light break-down that has a cool carry box it fits in my creel then strap creel to camel-back.


Same here. (This happens to be my touring bike, but I carry it on my MTB, too. Just don't have any pictures!)








Ride safe,
Hans


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

nickzanin said:


> I'm looking for solutions for my new pugsley, only for a surf rod. Thanks for the pic!


Check out a fishing site (StripersOnline.com) has plenty of info on it about surf rigged bikes for the Cape Cod canal.


----------



## Trailpatrol (Mar 8, 2006)

You could always just get a Cogburn rack. They have racks for guns, bows, and ice fishing gear. I sure one would work for surf fishing.

Cogburn Gear Carrier Features on Vimeo


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

CHIEF500 said:


> Check out a fishing site (StripersOnline.com) has plenty of info on it about surf rigged bikes for the Cape Cod canal.


yep check_ canal cruisers._

One of the best ones I saw on a mountain bike , the rod tubes were attached to the rack like below. For the life of me I can't find that pic.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I used a four piece take down for this chubby bow on the Grand Mesa of Colorado a few years ago. The rod and reel were tied on my day pack.


----------

